# CM7 - Auto-brightness



## metiCkOne (Jun 7, 2011)

Okay after hearing from enough of you I decided to post a thread. I want to know if you are having trouble with auto-brightness on build 12. Before post you need to have a clean install.. meaning you formatted system, wiped data and cache then installed the rom and you did NOT use any restore apps, such as TiBu in any way at all. If this isn't the case go back and do it again the right way.

Give us some details on whats going on with autobrightness. Tell us what you've tried to see if its working. Have you used any apps such as sensor dump or zdevicetest to test the sensor? When did you figure out it wasnt working? As much info as possible please.


----------



## HerroMoto (Jun 11, 2011)

Well I just have a quick comment. For some reason on Build 11, auto brightness was working perfectly. My screen wasn't bright and was changing and my softkey lights were always on. Every time I had to reboot my phone I did by holding power down and selecting reboot. My brightness would still work after I rebooted. For some reason I wanted to reboot but accidently clicked the 'power off' option. After I booted up my brightness went away. Every time I put my phone on sleep my soft key lights go off and will not turn on. This also causes my screen to be very bright and kill my battery. I was on build 11, I'm currently on build 12 to see if the brightness issue was resolved and it still isn't

Did anyone else have an experience like this?

This is coming from a clean install w/o using titanium backup. I haven't really been using titanium only because there are so many versions so I know I'm going to have to end up wiping sooner or later.

I'm still having the problem and haven't found a solution for it. I'm just wondering if anyone has had my problem when they powered down there phone and started it again.

EDIT: BTW I have reinstalled the rom, but I didn't wipe data. Just cache and Dalvik cache. No dice. So I think the only way to do it is totally reinstall with clean wipe. Just want to know if anyone else has a solution.


----------



## RigWig (Jun 10, 2011)

I am also having an issue with auto brightness. Clean build 12, right after an sbf and no tibu or any other restore of any kind. I'm not positive but I believe that it may have worked on the very first boot but since restart has not worked since. Under the cm settings menu where you can set custom brightness levels and it shows what the sensor is reading, it just constantly reads -1, regardless if I turn all the lights up or shine a flashlight right on the sensor.

going to try another clean flash and see if it fixes anything, will report back

On a side note and I will post this in the main forum as well, I'm not sure if torch is supposed to be working in this build (it fc's for me) but I found that if you use switchwidget pro off the market, the flashlight widget from that works perfectly with the camera led.

Also great work guys


----------



## HerroMoto (Jun 11, 2011)

RigWig said:


> I am also having an issue with auto brightness. Clean build 12, right after an sbf and no tibu or any other restore of any kind. I'm not positive but I believe that it may have worked on the very first boot but since restart has not worked since. Under the cm settings menu where you can set custom brightness levels and it shows what the sensor is reading, it just constantly reads -1, regardless if I turn all the lights up or shine a flashlight right on the sensor.
> 
> going to try another clean flash and see if it fixes anything, will report back
> 
> ...


Did another clean reflash work?


----------



## Redflea (Jun 7, 2011)

HerroMoto said:


> Did another clean reflash work?


I would definitely do a clean re-install:

- Wipe data/factory reset (don't know if it matters, but also usually wipe dalvik cache and battery history)
- Format /System
- Install Build 12

Autobrightness was functioning for me on a clean install of build 12, it just wasn't as effective as I needed it to be - would not brighten sufficiently in bright sunlight and wouldn't get dark enough in dim light/dark rooms, overall just wasn't responsive enough.


----------



## RigWig (Jun 10, 2011)

Did a clean flash and it is working now


----------



## manchucka (Jun 10, 2011)

Same issue for me on fresh, full-wipe installation of build 12:

+auto-brightness worked on 1st boot
-stopped working on second boot (no Titanium restores)
-settings show light level at -1 at all times
(build 13 without wipe (hence the parentheses) has yet to auto-bright successfully)

I love you.


----------



## xenokira (Jun 23, 2011)

Is anyone else still having problems with this or is there a fix I missed? Flashed last night's nightly this morning, did a complete wipe, and loaded everything fresh (Market apps, etc). The auto-brightness was working for me all day at work, but now that I'm home, the Filtered/Raw sensor data is sitting at 10/10 and isn't responding to any changes in light.

I was very careful to not restore any apps as this has been happening with the last couple nightlies, all of which eventually presented -1 for all fields. I didn't even restore my Launcher Pro settings this time.


----------

